# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Loa máy tính - Tăng chất cho game

## nguyenduong2402

Chọn một bộ loa vòm cho game không phải dễ. Loa cho game có những đòi hỏi khác biệt so với phim và nhạc, cần độ động cao, hiệu ứng vòm tốt và tiếng bass phải thật bốc. Logitech, Creative, Altec Lansing có vài bộ loa được thiết kế dành riêng cho game nhưng giá không phải rẻ. Tháng này, ta cùng thử tìm hiểu một cái tên mới, Edifier. Tuy 2 model trong bài không dành chuyên cho game nhưng phần nào thỏa được cơn khát của game thủ, tận hưởng được từng “giọt” âm thanh thoát ra trong mỗi cảnh game. Bên cạnh đó, một món quà khác mà Creative vừa đem đến cho game thủ, nhất là những game thủ thể loại bắn súng online như Counter Strike, Call of Duty... Đó là chiếc tai nghe rất “bốc”, có micro độc đáo: Fidel1ty.

*Edifier M3350*
Nét đẹp của bộ loa 5.1 Edifier M3350 nằm ở thiết kế loa vệ tinh. Các loa vệ tinh khá dẹt và màng chắn bằng kim loại phủ hết mặt trước loa, nên khi bố trí, rất hợp khi treo loa trên tường. Mỗi loa vệ tinh gồm một loa trung 3’’ và một loa tép ¾’’. Riêng loa giữa nằm ngang, gồm 2 loa trung và 1 loa tép cho công suất lớn hơn (10w) so với các loa vệ tinh còn lại (5w). Tuy nhiên, loa sub lại có thiết kế không được “đồng bộ” về màu sắc lắm với bộ loa vòm, phía trước màu bạc trắng. Loa sub đơn giản, lỗ thông gió hướng ra phía trước, loa sub “âm” bên trong thùng, kích thước màng 5’’ cho công suất 15w, nâng tổng công suất RMS của loa lên 45w, phù hợp với phòng nhỏ, trung bình. M3350 có bộ điều khiển từ xa đi kèm nhưng có ít chức năng chỉnh, bạn chỉ có thể chỉnh được âm lượng cho từng kênh âm thanh, không chỉnh được bass, treble và loa không có bảng đèn hay chế độ hiển thị nào cho bạn biết mức âm lượng.

Sau khi thiết lập hệ thống âm thanh vòm xong, chạy với card âm thanh Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Fidelity “chuyên trị” game, chúng tôi chọn 2 game mới nhất để thử: Crysis demo và Bioshock (bật EAX). Edifier M3350 cho thấy “nội lực” khá tốt, làm bạn nhiều phen “hết hồn” trong những cảnh chiến đấu. Âm thanh vòm mà M3350 mang lại khá chi tiết, rõ ràng. Trong Crysis, khi tôi đi từ bãi cát sang bãi cỏ, tiếng bước chân lạo xạo thay đổi theo, hoặc khi bạn vừa đi ngang qua một tán lá cây chạm vào người, bạn có thể nghe được tiếng cành lá đó va quẹt lao xao từ 2 loa sau phát ra, rất “đời”! Còn trong Bioshock, ngay cảnh đầu tiên, bạn có thể nghe được tiếng ngộp nước của nhân vật chính khi chiếc máy bay rơi xuống biển rất sống động, hoặc cả bài nhạc La Mer phát từ chiếc radio mà bạn xoay nhân vật hướng nào, âm thanh “chạy” theo hướng đó... Quả là hiệu ứng vòm hoàn hảo!

Tuy vậy, Edifier M3350 vẫn còn những “track” chưa tới: âm trầm mạnh nhưng chưa xuống thật sâu được và tuy âm trung chuyển tải tốt, âm cao chưa thể hiện đúng chất, chưa sáng rõ. Nhưng trong lúc các model “đỉnh” của Logitech, Creative.... quá tầm với thì Edifier M3350 vẫn đáp ứng đúng, đủ một môi trường chơi game tốt.

*Edifier M3500*
Thiết kế của M3500 khá đơn giản, không nổi bật bằng M3350. Loa gồm 5 loa vệ tinh giống hệt nhau, hình hộp và đều có màng chắn bằng vải thông thường. Mỗi loa vệ tinh chỉ có một loa 3’’ tải âm trung và cao. Loa sub một màu đen tuyền, lỗ thông gió phía trước và loa sub hướng ra phía phải thùng, kích thước 6’’. Loa cũng có bộ điều khiển từ xa nhỏ gọn, các nút bấm chìm nên hơi khó nhấn.

Tính chất âm thanh của M3500 gần giống như M3350, nổi bật nhất là hiệu ứng âm vòm khi chơi game rất rõ nét, âm thanh thể hiện tốt. Nhưng vì thiếu loa tép chuyên tải âm cao nên rõ ràng tính chi tiết của M3500 thể hiện chưa bằng M3350, ví dụ như tiếng lên đạn, kính vỡ... chưa đủ “bén”. Âm trầm thoát ra khá mạnh mẽ, chắc nhưng vẫn đến một biên độ nhất định, nếu xuống sâu hơn nữa, M3500 sẽ rất dễ vỡ và chỉ nghe lụp bụp.
Đây là chọn lựa thứ 2 cho game thủ nếu cần một bộ loa vòm giá phù hợp.

*Tai nghe Creative Fatal1ty*
Khi đeo tai nghe này vào, tôi liền có ngay cảm giác tự tin xông trận.
Nhiệm vụ chính của tai nghe Fatal1ty không phải là chất lượng âm thanh, mà là định vị âm thanh sao cho chính xác nhất. Đó cũng là thứ mà game thủ thể loại bắn súng cần. Để có được điều này, không phải tai nghe nào cũng làm được. Hãy thử so sánh với một tai nghe “hầm hố” nào đó, khi “khởi động” Counter Strike, cũng có tiếng bước chân kẻ thù ẩn nấp đâu đó, nhưng bạn không thể nhận diện được đối phương ở hướng nào vì tiếng động ấy cứ luẩn quẩn phía trên đầu. Còn với Fatal1ty, bạn dễ dàng định hướng hơn vì nó cho âm thanh “chặt” hơn, bạn dễ dàng định vị đúng hướng tiếng động. Với màng loa bằng chất liệu neodymium kích thước 44mm, độ động của tai nghe khá tốt. Hơn nữa, tôi cũng khá bất ngờ với khả năng tải âm trầm của Fatal1ty, rất mạnh và sâu. 

Tai nghe nhìn bề ngoài không có gì nổi bật, ngoài chữ ký của game thủ hàng đầu thế giới Johnathan “Fatal1ty” Wendel. Tuy nhiên, tai nghe đeo khá ôm vành tai, đeo lâu không bị đau tai tuy vẫn còn một chút cảm giác chưa thật thoải mái. Tai nghe có micro có thể tháo rời được và nút chỉnh âm lượng, tắt/mở micro được thiết kế rời. Chất âm của micro khá tốt.
Giá: 56 USD.

----------

